# crocs



## Jim (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome comfortable shoe? Or license to revoke mancard?


----------



## redbug (Feb 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> Awesome comfortable shoe? Or license to revoke mancard?


you need the 3rd choice I say all of the above...

Iwouldn't waer them to the bar, but on the boat for a day fishing?
I wear the nike free on the boat now very light weight



Wayne


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 3, 2008)

GOD NO!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

I want the shinerman option "dont know, dont care"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

I love the little buggers


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 3, 2008)

Ummm, I've thought about it :-k 

Saw a large assortment (in the Men's Dept) at BPS Nashville yesterday


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't decide. A good many people wear them around here, but I don't have a pair. I've tried a pair on and they seem comfortable, but I don't know about buying them.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 3, 2008)

crocs also come in regular flip flops and they are damn comfortable. Regular style I wouldn't be caught dead or alive in them. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 3, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> crocs also come in regular flip flops and they are damn comfortable. Regular style I wouldn't be caught dead or alive in them. :lol:




I've heard of the flip-flop style but haven't seen any around here yet.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 3, 2008)

https://www.robertwayne.com/prodimages/2227-default-s.jpg


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2008)

The reason i ask................I go to the gym at work and when I go to the shower, I get grossed about walking on the wet floor. I had a nice pair of Nike flip flops, but after wearing them for over 10 years (yes 10, I purchased them a year before I went to Greece in 1997), they fell apart  . 

So I went to Target this morning and I remembered that I needed to buy a cheapie set for the shower....


My wife purchased some no name fakie crocs for $4 at some local store. She told me to use them because they are too big for her. So Im walking around the house with on and I feel like a tool LOL!  

They are really cheap rubber plastic that will dry quickly after getting wet. 

If nike ever makes the flip flops I had again, I will buy like 5 pairs. The new ones they make do not compare.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I wear my Justin Lace up work boots everywhere I go. I lace em on right as I get out of the shower in the morning, and they don't leave my feet until I am about to go to bed at night. I have a pair of some sort of slip ons. My last pair was like 4 bucks at Walmart, and lasted my about 5 years. More recently though, I started wearing my boots everywhere, so I don't have to use these that much. 



I think they need to start making a pair of rainbow crocs for y'all. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2008)

Not exactly sure what crocs are (aside from David's pet there). As far as a shower shoe goes I just used to wear the cheap foam ones they sold at the Navy Exchange. You can get the same kind at Walmart. They cost like a buck a pair, maybe $2.00


----------



## Nickk (Feb 4, 2008)

do Croc's stink as bad as Teva's do over time?

Who makes a sportsandal that doesn't? Maybe I shouldn't dangle my feet in the drink on hot days in the kayak? :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

Nickk said:


> do Croc's stink as bad as Teva's do over time?
> 
> Who makes a sportsandal that doesn't? Maybe I shouldn't dangle my feet in the drink on hot days in the kayak? :lol:




Ive sunk to wearing socks with sandles cause of the oder issue.........................


----------



## slim357 (Feb 4, 2008)

man i hate crocs, dont know what else to say about that.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 4, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > do Croc's stink as bad as Teva's do over time?
> ...


Around here, its a commonly known fact that only Yankees do that.


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Nickk said:
> ...



LMFAO! Never in a million


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Nickk said:
> ...



Figures that somebody from lexington sc would bring up the yankee thing................................... ](*,)


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 4, 2008)

While they look ridiculous, they are probly pretty awesome to wear if you are just messing around and don't need any foot support. My 4 yr old niece loves her million pairs. I would imagine that they wouldn't stink because they are foam. Believe me I know about the stink of wet teva sandals, I wore them everyday this summer working in a greenhouse watering plants . My feet were soaking wet for hours of the day. I also wore them for wet wading, so they never really dried out.

On another note, I was watching "Hunt for Big Fish" this weekend and Larry Dahlberg was wearing Crocs. I'm not making fun of the man cause he is too cool, but he could have atleast worn some shimano boat shoes, since he's is sponsored so well by them. 

My suggestion is if you are gonna wear crocs and you're a man, only wear them in private where you cannot have you stones busted. 

Socks with sandals.....you freakin Yank


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Socks with sandals.....you freakin Yank



Bucks County PA........you freakin shoebeeee


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> The reason i ask................I go to the gym at work and when I go to the shower, I get grossed about walking on the wet floor. I had a nice pair of Nike flip flops, but after wearing them for over 10 years (yes 10, I purchased them a year before I went to Greece in 1997), they fell apart  .
> 
> So I went to Target this morning and I remembered that I needed to buy a cheapie set for the shower....
> 
> ...



I have quite a few pairs of crocs.. I lovee them. I also have the flip flop ones.. love them too..only thing.. they suck ass when they are wet. I have almost killed myself a million times. I used to wear the flip flops when we went fishing, until I stepped in the water and then could barely make it back to the truck because they were slick as hell. SOOO Fishnfever said I couldnt wear them fishing anymore lol. Other than that they are awesome...oh and if you have socks on the with clog ones and they get wet it is ok.. but sock less+water=death wish


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 5, 2008)

Nickk said:


> do Croc's stink as bad as Teva's do over time?
> 
> Who makes a sportsandal that doesn't? Maybe I shouldn't dangle my feet in the drink on hot days in the kayak? :lol:



Ive had mine a long time and wear them sock less 98% of the time.. they dont smell


----------

